# bushbabies



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

any1 keeping or know off if theres any bushbabys being kept in private collections there a small mammal with big eyes and look like little furbies or gremlins


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yes there are quite a few, they do come up for sale occasionaly also,i would love to keep them one day when i have space but unfortunatly right now i dont  they can sell for extremely stupid prices though so its really about waiting for the right animals at the right price.
im sure there are a few keepers on this forum actualy just have to see if they come on this thread.
stu


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

I had to google to see what they were and had to post this, hope you dont mind










Good luck with finding a little one


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

gary1621 said:


> I had to google to see what they were and had to post this, hope you dont mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice pic im surprised how many different exotic mammals are being kept in private collections its amazing the variety of animals that people are keeping


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i no im amazed also tbh some private keepers have been breeding stuff for years that zoos are struggling to breed now though so i wouldnt be suprised at whats out there:mf_dribble:
stu


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

is that pair of bushbabies still on SR stock list?

N


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

haha no some how they sold or ..... died:gasp: could belive the latter for that place but they were very over priced! £ 4500 for a trio:gasp:
stu


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> haha no some how they sold or ..... died:gasp: could belive the latter for that place but they were very over priced! £ 4500 for a trio:gasp:
> stu


Lol - I'm so glad you said that!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmm... *zips mouth*

i did see them being advertised by.. err.. TSM exotics.. up on freeads? or ukclassifieds or something..

he had them up for £5500 !!!

((and people say _we_ are pricey!))

N

(((i'll see if i can find out tho..)))


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

I read somewhere not that long ago that they don't tend to do very well in captivity as they easily stress and sadly live considerably shorter lives in captive conditions.

I couldn't be doing with the pee odor in the house, but I will give it to them, they're cute little gremlins


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i agree the urine rubbed on everything is not something i would like in the house but tbh i would build them a heated outdoor enclosure which would be much better for them.... and my nose lol
im sure if kept in the right conditions they do very well in captivity and breed regularly. just like most animals really if kept correctly and the owner has done as much research as possible then the animals should thrive.
stu
ps about SR ... everyone thought it :lol2:


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

there were 2 bushbabies in a pet shop near me recently. think they were priced at £4500 for the pair but don't quote me on it


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

probably where they went then do you know if they sold?
stu


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure i haven't been back since. I will be going down there soon so will check


----------

